# Stolen Items in San Diego



## Fender (Feb 26, 2002)

This may be a long shot, but just in case somebody comes across them,

On the night of Aug. 29 my car was broken into in Bonita outside my home. I had left a duffle bag with my cycling equipment after I came home sick from work. Amongst the items stolen were:

- white pair of Specialized road shoes
- Specialized Decibel helmet (white/silver)
- Specialized full finger gloves
- Bolle sunglasses with Rx insert
- Black Skagen watch with leather band
- massage stick
- black long sleeve Descent jersey with two small holes in left arm
- castelli leg warmers
- Track gear bag with 4 chain rings (size 48, 49, 50 and 52, one 14 tooth cog and various tools. 

If you happen to come across any of these items, please drop me a line. I would provide a reward for items recovered. 

Thanks!


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Curious*

Do you race at the Velodrome at Balboa Park?


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

What part of Bonita do you live in? I'm over off Lynnwood up behind the old Pacific Tree farm.


----------



## Fender (Feb 26, 2002)

I live off Sweetwater. 

And yes, I do race at the track on Tuesday nights. Do you?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*will keep my eyes open*

I'd hit the Bike Swap at the drome in Oct and keep your eyes open

oh and check ebay


----------

